# How to Stand Up in a Street Fight! (Video Link)



## blitzt29 (Dec 3, 2008)

This situation is where one combatant is knocked down, and the other remains standing up. I will demonstrate how to get back to your feet safely while an opponent is standing over you throwing punches and kicks.

*NOTE* DO NOT break your fall by slapping your forearms/hands against the pavement when breaking your fall on a hard surface like the street or sidewalk, . You can injure yourself. Just bend your knees, tuck your chin, and roll on your back. You should ONLY use your hands/forearms to break your fall (like I demonstrated on the video) on a soft surface.

CLICK HERE - HOW TO STAND UP IN A STREET FIGHT!


----------



## gilgsn (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,

Personally, I would not slap my arms on the ground to absorb the shock.. You don't necessarily know what's on the ground, broken glass, maybe an obstacle, who knows.. My first reflex is to put the palm of my hand on the back of my head as I fall. I just let myself roll, and that's it. If I know there is nothing behind me, I'll roll backwards all the way, and maybe get up in the same movement. I like the leg going backwards, that's perfect, you're really fast at it too. If the guy is attacking, I'll either kick like you did, or redirect his blows to take his balance out...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnrBSqzJMDI&NR=1

These videos somewhat illustrate the concepts..

Gil.


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

blitzt29 said:


> *NOTE* DO NOT break your fall by slapping your forearms/hands against the pavement when breaking your fall on a hard surface like the street or sidewalk, . You can injure yourself. Just bend your knees, tuck your chin, and roll on your back. You should ONLY use your hands/forearms to break your fall (like I demonstrated on the video) on a soft surface.



This presupposes that you are not falling straight down (perpendicular to the earth).

Slapping even a hard surface is better than the alternative which is your spine and kidneys absorbing the force of the fall.

A couple of winters ago I slipped on a thin layer of ice in the entryway of my apartment. I fell into a side breakfall position and slapped with my left arm. The surface was linoleum-covered concrete. I stood up, went to work with no broken arm, no head injuries, no bruises &#8212; just a sore spot on my hip.

Rolling out is a great option if you have some movement parallel to the earth. When falling straight down to the earth, slapping and slapping HARD &#8212; regardless of the surface &#8212; is your best option.


----------



## still learning (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, Good video...good points for those who never train for falling down and what to do next.

Learning JUDO falls and rolls....a must have training.

In our Kempo classes...it is a part of our regular training....nice to see others sharing there techniques....goes to show everyone is almost the same way of doing things!

Aloha,


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 22, 2008)

My Judo training has saved me from many nasty falls on the job.  I was once chasing a guy through a backyard in the middle of the night and tripped over a meter lid....I managed to roll and keep going.


----------



## hafoc (Jan 6, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> My Judo training has saved me from many nasty falls on the job. I was once chasing a guy through a backyard in the middle of the night and tripped over a meter lid....I managed to roll and keep going.


 

Yep! Judo is great stuff to have in your tool box. Of all the stuff I've learned in martial arts, falling down is the thing I've used most, usually because of certain natural clumsiness. One time while walking on the street, I stepped into a pothole and flew flat on my face, but saved myself with a judo forward fall.


----------

